# Miniture Beltpacks



## dvsDave (Jul 14, 2003)

Check out the new BP.15 minature beltpacks for wired intercoms. These things are really small. At only 15% of the normal size, they are lighter(only 4.8oz, compared to their standard BP-1, which weighs in a 13.5oz), smaller(it's over an inch skinnier, which means it won't wack everything that's at hip level as you walk around) , and amazingly enough, it still has a place in the upper echelons of the almost-indestructable stage equipment category. But, miniaturization has its costs. it's smaller size will not accommodate the conventional three XLR jacks on the bottom (rear) panel. The 4-pin head set jack had to be retained but we have substituted a miniature XLR-type jack for the other two. The BP.15 comes with a cable constructed from a length of steel reinforced cable with the miniature plug on one end and a 3-pin female XLR on the other. A second cable is available with the miniature plug on one end feeding into a Y with a male XLR on one leg and a female on the other for looping onward to the next station in the system. 
Check it out here

If you have used one, post a comment on what you thought of it. I am especially interested in how much a hassle the mini-XLR plugs are.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 24, 2004)

I know from working with Mini-XLR in the past, that the wires tend to break easily under stress, which having it on your belt would create


----------



## Radman (Aug 25, 2004)

Unless the steel reinforcement helps any.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 25, 2004)

The cables just have a major problem pulling out of their XLR-mini connector.


----------

